# To All Racing Pigeons Owners



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you tell the the difference between a male and female racing pigeons?

For example, two people told me the difference of a male and female racing pigeons....

1) He said that if you touch the pigeon butt bone, you could tell that if the two butt bone is close together than it is a male but if it separate it is a female.... Is that true?

2) He said that if you look at the racing pigeons neck feather color than you could tell the difference...male neck color has more green than purple and female has less green and a bit more purple on their neck feather color...Is that true?

I need more information because these two explains doesn't help me that much because I'm trying to pair up my racing pigeons...!?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first is true, the second is not. And that butt bone, is the pelvic bone. It's like the wishbone you find in cooked chicken and turkey, same 'V' shape.


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

how far apart is the gap in the pelvic bone for hens? I was trying to determine the sex of one of my birds the other day and I couldn't tell if it was a hen or a cock. The gap isn't as wide as the known hens but it wasn't as close as the known cocks. I've never seen it coo and it is a smaller built bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't rerally be sure. Many people who were sure, have females named George.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

It`s very easy to tell....The male will coo and chase the hen..Two males will fight alot for a box/perch or mate..Two girls will just TALK alot all day...hahahahaha!!! Oh sorry,that was for human girls...Alamo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo said:


> It`s very easy to tell....The male will coo and chase the hen..Two males will fight alot for a box/perch or mate..Two girls will just TALK alot all day...hahahahaha!!! Oh sorry,that was for human girls...Alamo


This works a lot of the time, but I had had very aggressive females, who you would have sworn were males when they were younger. When they get a little older, it's easier to tell I think. When they are a few months old and you can't tell, it's probably a female


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

FreeFlyer said:


> how far apart is the gap in the pelvic bone for hens? I was trying to determine the sex of one of my birds the other day and I couldn't tell if it was a hen or a cock. The gap isn't as wide as the known hens but it wasn't as close as the known cocks. I've never seen it coo and it is a smaller built bird.


How old is it? Normally cocks have no gap.


----------



## FreeFlyer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got it a few weeks ago from a lady that didn't band it nor did she know the exact age. but she does know that it is a 2009 chick. I'm thinking that the bird is around 4 to 6 months.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You tell by observation of the pigeon with other pigeons. It is obvious if they are adults and are interacting for just a little while.

Just watch them together and you will spot the cocks and hens. They are like humans in a singles bar. They act the same way.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Sexing by pelvic bone works, and shape of the head works and cooing behavior also works, but not 100%. Even pigeons cannot give 100% guaranty. (I have two PMV cocks living together in a same cage and hen acting as cock) 
Only way to be secure is DNA test and laying eggs test.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

They are like humans. You can't be sure. Even if it walks and acts like a female. It might not be. Same if it walks and acts like a male, it might not be.

But usually, if it acts like a male, it is. Also if it acts like a female, it is. If it lays eggs then it for sure is a female but if it doesn't lay eggs, it could still be a female or perhaps a male.

It ain't that hard to know 99.9% of the time. Just watch them and you will know.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a female for 2 months and thought it was a male all along. I even did the pelvic bone test and It was in between. Just slightly bigger than the male. Then last week I saw that it was on the bottom when mating with my male fantail. I was relieved that the paired up cuz I only have 2 fantails.


----------

